# Best Shoveling Music (about snow)



## Chuckles (Feb 17, 2014)

Everybody has been getting snow lately. What is your best snow song?

I am not sure if Trip Shakespeare was ever known outside Minneapolis, but on Thanksgiving you eat Turkey and on a snow day you listen to this.

[video=youtube_share;UEcVfC7ddMA]http://youtu.be/UEcVfC7ddMA[/video]


And Donald Fagin has a good one.

[video=youtube_share;Vht_XsBtzHQ]http://youtu.be/Vht_XsBtzHQ[/video]


Here is a live version of the first one. The guy on the right is Dan Wilson. If you know the tune to an Adelle song he wrote it. Just got grammy nominated again for writing for Taylor Swift. Kinda a big deal in this neck of the woods. 

[video=youtube_share;M5JTCJaN3Go]http://youtu.be/M5JTCJaN3Go[/video]



What is your favorite snow song?


----------



## daveb (Feb 17, 2014)

What's snow?


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 17, 2014)

> What's snow?



See, this is why we don't get along.


----------



## daveb (Feb 17, 2014)

Hehe. Did like the Fagen tune, been a Dan fan forever.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 18, 2014)

I was shoveling today with the headphones in. I look up to find a neighbor standing their trying to get my attention for some time. I'm pretty sure they all think I am a jerk.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry, I have to side with Dave on this one... 

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe you could mount a "shovel cam" so we could share the fun vicariously...and without getting cold.:angel2:


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 18, 2014)

Though I now live in paradise, I have dealt with snow in the past. I recommend "Working in a coal mine" by Devo. Oldie but goody would be "16 tons" by TEF.

Be well
Mikey


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Frank Zappa "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow":laugh:


----------



## mano (Feb 18, 2014)

The roar of a Toro Power Max 724.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 18, 2014)

mano said:


> The roar of a Toro Power Max 724.



lus1:


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 18, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Frank Zappa "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow":laugh:



:slaphead: Man, how did I forget about that one? CLASSIC:doublethumbsup:

Be well and enjoy the pancake breakfast,
Mikey


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 18, 2014)

Here you go Dave. 

[video=youtube_share;F3rtjIyLXiA]http://youtu.be/F3rtjIyLXiA[/video]


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I had it qued up to watch but then the ice cream truck came down the street playing "Twinkle twinkle little star...."


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 21, 2014)

mano said:


> The roar of a Toro Power Max 724.



I have to go with Mano on that one - I just roll with the roar of my Ariens 28. I had a fun one this last run as I had to blow out an 8ft swat around the fence lines so the dogs wouldn't just step over the 28 inches of snow on the ground. That Ariens is a beast though. I started thinking about this thread while doing it though.


----------

